# Beginner Rider with some Questions



## Outside Rein (18 November 2017)

Hi, Im a new rider. I did a couple of hacks on holiday when I was a kid and enjoyed it, but my parents could never afford to pay for lessons for me back then. Now that I'm older (and have my own money) I've finally gotten around to it and I started lessons mid-September this year. I'm having 2 lessons a week (1 group riding, 1 group polo). I'm making progress and can do a decent rising trot and Im just starting to learn canter.

To be honest, Im getting a little frustrated in my group riding lessons. All we do is ride around in a line walking and trotting, walking and trotting (some of my group are still struggling to find the rhythm in rising trot). However, Im aware that its early days so Im giving it some more time and hoping that the pace will pick up eventually. The polo lessons are more challenging for me at the moment and give me a chance to practise/try new things. 

I'm trying to mix things up in the normal lessons by riding different horses, as I've read that it's a good idea to get as much experience on different horses as I can and I think that makes sense. The horses we use are a bit slow/lazy and a pain to get going sometimes ('dead to the leg' ?) which, no doubt, is caused by the poor things having to put up with so many clueless beginners like myself.  The polo lesson ponies, on the contrary, are refreshingly different and obviously much more responsive (and so quick on the turn). 


I've been considering having some private lessons as well as my current group lessons, but Im hesitant about it for several reasons;

1. Price. Riding is a massive expense for me. I can afford it if I'm careful (and sacrifice some other things) but the cost is something that I have to bear in mind.
2. Location. I dont have many options for riding near me and I dont drive so going out a third time is a major hassle (I car share with other riders for the group lessons).
3. I don't want to overdo it. I have a tendency to throw myself headfirst into new activities and burn out. The sensible side of me says that riding twice a week is probably more than enough for my current level/abilities.


I was wondering whether anyone has any thoughts/suggestions for my situation. 

On a side note; I'd also appreciate any suggestions for exercises or other things that I can do (without access to a horse) to help me improve/practise between lessons.


----------



## wren123 (18 November 2017)

To be honest the more the better when it comes to getting experience horse riding.
However it is very expensive, but a lot cheaper than owning, and I would keep the polo lessons going as I think it is valuable to ride more responsive horses.
I would go for some private lessons instead of the group lessons, even private lunge lessons if you can, where all that is worked on is your position. If you say where you are someone could recommend a good school, sadly there are good and bad riding schools and if you are a beginner it is hard to differentiate sometimes.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 November 2017)

What about this?  Something to aim for.  http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/...2018-bhs-national-riding-schools-championship


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (18 November 2017)

Group lessons will be geared towards the least experienced riders there. If you've a basic fitness level from other exercise and are dedicated its possible you will progress faster than the others (or would, given the chance). For a start the others probably aren't having the extra polo lesson every week that you're having. 

I think what you're experiencing is why some riders lose heart and end up thinking schooling a horse is boring, because they've never been taught how to work on themselves/their horses in a productive way. 

In your circumstances I'd swap to private lessons, even if that means only once a fortnight rather than once a week. The suggestion of lunge lessons to start with is a good one, if you can find somewhere offering that.

 If you can get some practical horse care experience too (and if you're interested, of course), looking to get a share horse in a years time would probably suit you and see you progress a lot faster with your riding. You'll find privately owned horses to be a lot more responsive than the average riding school horse.

 You can get the same "multiple horse" experience by having a different share horse each year, if you wanted to. Its true you'll learn something different from each horse, riding isn't like driving a car, where the same moves produce the same response every time, as a rider you need to adapt to the horse you're riding.

 Shares generally being a lot cheaper than lessons, you could still afford the occasional lesson on your share horse with a freelance instructor, whilst not spending any more overall, unless your general group lessons at the moment are exceptionally cheap. You could keep up the polo lessons in addition to the share, if polo is an area that particularly interests you. It depends how involved you want to be with horses really. A share isn't as committed as owning but its still a lot more of a commitment than riding lessons.


----------



## Outside Rein (19 November 2017)

The BHS thing looks like an interesting option to aim for. Id like to learn more about horses in general. For now, Im still getting used to tacking up and sorting out the girth and stirrups on my own.  

Im definitely going to keep up with the polo lessons because Im finding them a lot more fun and challenging (and it's refreshing to have a break from just being told "kick, kick, kickkick harder like we get in the normal lessons). Youre right in thinking that the others in my group lessons dont do polo (and some of them cant go to the regular group lessons every week either), so Im getting at least double the time in that they are (sometimes more).

I could switch to private lessons, but Id have to have them less frequently. One option Im considering is sticking with the group lessons but having a private lesson as well once a month. A share might be an option for me in a year or so.


----------



## FlashyP (20 November 2017)

Where in the country are you? I think a better investment would be having private lessons or lunge lessons to work on your own strength and position in all the gaits, but just less often. Horses shouldn't be kick kick kicked or kicked harder, but unfortunately this seems totally acceptable in a lot of riding schools  Irrespective of that it is not the correct way to ride and you are therefore learning bad habits in these group lessons.


----------



## Dano1223 (22 November 2017)

I did similar when i learnt, did the riding school stuff on the pretty boring, safe cobby types but also rode my friends Andalusians. Tbh, they both worked well together, i learnt what i needed to in the riding school and improved me seat, then put it all into practice on the very forward going Andalusians. It was terrifying at times but i learnt more out on hacks than i did going round in circles in a sand school but i needed it and you will too. So, i would be tempted to stay what you're doing for the mo, then when u feel comfortable with all gaits and you're seat, maybe stop the weekly riding school lessons and look for other riding opportunities, whether that be more polo, exercising other peoples, part share etc.

I know what you mean about the 'dead to the leg' lol I'm pretty sure on one of the horses i learnt on, i wouldn't even need to kick him he would hear our instructor say "and canter" and off he'd go lol


----------

